# Training Bicep's twice a week... good or bad?



## rossmufc10 (Sep 14, 2011)

the way i have been training is 6 days a week,

mon - back and bi's

tues- shoulders, traps

Wed - Legs, Abs

Thurs - chest, tri's

Friday - Bi's, Lats

Sun - abs, cardio

ive always thought cause im training my bicep's at the start of the week and the end that i would gain size on them quickly, but now ive been hearing it might not be so good after all... whats ur thoughts folks?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im interested in the same.

i very rarely do any isoation for arms and usually train full body but im thinking of going to a split for a bit to let my old knees rest for a while and i was thinking..

chest and heavy tris (dips and NG press)

bak and heavy bis (chins and hammer curl)

legs

shoulders and light arms (15rep ish of bi/tri supersets)

so am looking forward to answers on here.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Why are you training back and bi's twice a week and the rest once a week. Plus the way you have the split, you hit them 2 days later (Mon), bit to close together IMO.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Depends mate, are you natural or assisted, is your diet good, lots of factors come into play.

I only train 3 days a week now.

Mon - Legs

Wed - Chest, Shoulders,Tri's

Fri - Back, Bi's

Have made the best gains I have ever made. Heavy compound movements, with a bit of work on the smaller muscles. Plenty of rest, eating heaps with some test and tren thrown in as well.  I'm in my 40's now so think the extra rest time is paying off.


----------



## rossmufc10 (Sep 14, 2011)

Im Natural at the moment... thinking of going "assisted" maybe early next year after i research abit about it... my diet is good, alot of people say to me because i train them twice i week it can stop growth is this true?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Well you can certainly overtrain them, once a week should be sufficent if natural, bearing in mind you'll be working them secondary with your back you might want to mix it up, ie legs/bis chest/back etc...


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

> alot of people say to me because i train them twice i week it can stop growth is this true?


No it just depends on the length of recovery inbetween.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm training mine twice a week at the moment with good results


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

It depends on too many variables.

Easiest way to answer any training questions is trial and error mate. If you're lifts are going up each week, you're doing it right. If your lifts aren't improving then there is obviously something wrong there.

Given that your goal is to build muscle or get stronger that is. Otherwise 2x a week is fine for endurance training.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mate you might want to think about having a few days in there to rest otherwise you'll be wasting your time

Once a week is fine, twice a week is fine too but imo unnecessary


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

how frequently you can get away with training a bodypart depends mostly on how much you do each session - do just a single exercise for 3-4 working sets and twice a week is fine, but do three-four exercises of 3-4 sets each per session and more than once a week would almost certainly be overkill.... likewise, if you go to absolute failure then you'll need more days to recover compared to non failure training/just failure on a few of your sets.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> how frequently you can get away with training a bodypart depends mostly on how much you do each session - do just a single exercise for 3-4 working sets and twice a week is fine, but do three-four exercises of 3-4 sets each per session and more than once a week would almost certainly be overkill.... likewise, if you go to absolute failure then you'll need more days to recover compared to non failure training/just failure on a few of your sets.


as reluctant as i am to mention 'the pump', do you think that doing arms with heavy sets for strength in one workout, training to near failure on last set only and then again later in the week training at higher reps, not to failure, purely for the pump is going to be overkill? or pointless?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

rossmufc10 said:


> the way i have been training is 6 days a week,
> 
> mon - back and bi's
> 
> ...


Bad idea IMO because you already train them once a week and they are used with other heavier exercises so when are they gonna get a chance to recover and grow.

LESS is MORE


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> as reluctant as i am to mention 'the pump', do you think that doing arms with heavy sets for strength in one workout, training to near failure on last set only and then again later in the week training at higher reps, not to failure, purely for the pump is going to be overkill? or pointless?


IMO thats pointless see post 13


----------



## ant-c (Nov 1, 2010)

I Used to train em on set days but also do odd sets on bi's everyday , worked for me


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ant-c:2562008 said:


> I Used to train em on set days but also do odd sets on bi's everyday , worked for me


How big are your biceps?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dtlv74:2561966 said:


> how frequently you can get away with training a bodypart depends mostly on how much you do each session - do just a single exercise for 3-4 working sets and twice a week is fine, but do three-four exercises of 3-4 sets each per session and more than once a week would almost certainly be overkill.... likewise, if you go to absolute failure then you'll need more days to recover compared to non failure training/just failure on a few of your sets.


Dtlv you know I love your posts man but would you not say training the way you've outlined would be pointless especially as biceps will be utilized in other movements throughout his split where he's having 1 day rest


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ant-c said:


> I Used to train em on set days but also do odd sets on bi's everyday , worked for me


how do you mean it worked

what size before and what size after and how long was the after and how long had been training for when you did this and what was the training regimen used... EXACTLY


----------



## ant-c (Nov 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> How big are your biceps?


Gone to **** now ive not been to gym in a year, i was only 12 half stone


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i would say if your able to train biceps effectively twice per week you arent working hard enough on your other lifts !!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i would say if your able to train biceps effectively twice per week you arent working hard enough on your other lifts !!!


Lol no mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ant-c:2562132 said:


> Gone to **** now ive not been to gym in a year, i was only 12 half stone


I'm just under 13 stone with 16.5" arms.... Yea I know I'm massive  but that's not the point, training biceps every day would not work for anybody


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

once should be enough also, also it says back, then later in the week lats,thats like basically trainning your back twice a week IMO if you can train the bodypart more than once a week you aint doin enough in the first place.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Someone better tell arnie he was training all wrong!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Kiwi said:


> Depends mate, are you natural or assisted, is your diet good, lots of factors come into play.
> 
> I only train 3 days a week now.
> 
> ...


Wait till your only training every 5/7 days!


----------



## ant-c (Nov 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> how do you mean it worked
> 
> what size before and what size after and how long was the after and how long had been training for when you did this and what was the training regimen used... EXACTLY


only a month i was 11stone an put on a stone n quarter in that month, i didnt have one, im not a hardcore gym user , i just did a different part everyday an had rest days, been a year since i been gym i havent been trainin much really , im yet to get back to gym .. ive just got a fat gut an lost weight


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lol no mate.


???????? im serious


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Someone better tell arnie he was training all wrong![/quote
> 
> OP is a natural lifter atm...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

72 hours should be left between training the same muscle however lower the exercise number .

for example monday you hit biceps with 2 exercises 3 sets of 8 then thursday you hit biceps again with 2 exercises 3 sets of 8 same for any other body part however bigger parts need more volume .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ???????? im serious


I'm going to have to politely disagree with you lol

I'm training biceps twice a week to help bring them up as I neglected them for first few years of training(opposite to everyone else lol), and it's working a treat

All my compounds are improving too! Train like a beast mate lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I'm going to have to politely disagree with you lol
> 
> I'm training biceps twice a week to help bring them up as I neglected them for first few years of training(opposite to everyone else lol), and it's working a treat
> 
> All my compounds are improving too! Train like a beast mate lol


ive started training biceps too twice a week i thought training biceps was for vain girle men .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I'm going to have to politely disagree with you lol
> 
> I'm training biceps twice a week to help bring them up as I neglected them for first few years of training(opposite to everyone else lol), and it's working a treat
> 
> All my compounds are improving too! Train like a beast mate lol


well i wont argue with progress mate, but i would say that your lucky and i still think (majority) of people wouldnt be able to EFFECTIVELY train biceps twice per week and still make progress on other lifts !!!

well done if you achieved that mate . how big are your biceps hill ??

and are you using gear at that aswell ???


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> ive started training biceps too twice a week i thought training biceps was for vain girle men .


Same mate, used to take the **** out of my mate doing loads of curls whilst I stuck to my compounds, 3 years later his arms are a bit bigger but I deadlift 230kg and he deadlifts 150kg


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

ewen said:


> 72 hours should be left between training the same muscle however lower the exercise number .
> 
> for example monday you hit biceps with 2 exercises 3 sets of 8 then thursday you hit biceps again with 2 exercises 3 sets of 8 same for any other body part however bigger parts need more volume .


This is bang on. It also depends on how much weight you are lifting too. You need really to be beyond beginner to really justify a four day split per week where you only train each bodypart once per week. Had a few months off following surgery to knees and elbow and I am currently doing a 3 day split to hit everything twice a week. 72 hours is all thats needed maximum. Once weights are back up, I'll then drop down to a four day split with more time off to recover. 3 exercises per bodypart atm until I plataeu.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well i wont argue with progress mate, but i would say that your lucky and i still think (majority) of people wouldnt be able to EFFECTIVELY train biceps twice per week and still make progress on other lifts !!!
> 
> well done if you achieved that mate . how big are your biceps hill ??
> 
> and are you using gear at that aswell ???


Yes mate I'm cruising on 250mg sus ew at the moment.

I only do concentration curls 4x12-8 pyramiding up and cable preacher curls 2x15.

Swap these next session for barbell curls 4x8 and hammer curls 2x12.

Nothing major.

16.5" arms


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate I'm cruising on 250mg sus ew at the moment.
> 
> I only do concentration curls 4x12-8 pyramiding up and cable preacher curls 2x15.
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill:2562329 said:


> Yes mate I'm cruising on 250mg sus ew at the moment.
> 
> I only do concentration curls 4x12-8 pyramiding up and cable preacher curls 2x15.
> 
> ...


Why the sad face you ungreatful cnut 

Nothing wrong with 16.5" gunnage... I feel your pain man don't worry they ain't major but they ain't bad either


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> Why the sad face you ungreatful cnut
> 
> Nothing wrong with 16.5" gunnage... I feel your pain man don't worry they ain't major but they ain't bad either


Haha true, need to bring my legs up too but found training them twice a week was counterproductive


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill:2562380 said:


> Haha true, need to bring my legs up too but found training them twice a week was counterproductive


Me too, I trained legs twice a week for a while and it was ok but it fcuked me up, too much effort so I sacked it off but I will throw an xtra leg session in every couple of weeks


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

say i did a good back n bi sess mon.and im in the gym again fri...my bis are feelin fresh to go again.sometimes isolate them again with whatever else im doin in the gym at that time.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I dont mean to sound like a cnut , but would you say 16.5 inch biceps were a good result enough to prove that method is working well ???

Like i say i dont mean any disrespect but lewts try and keep things in perspective. you are on gear and claiming that its a way to train biceps for good results ???

If you had 19 inch arms i would tend to be swayed into thinking you had a point but at 16.5 inche mate i wouldnt say that was a be all and end all way forward ...

??/ thoughts on my post .. without getting p1ssy X


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Yea but then when you go for your back bi session on Monday would the have fully recovered from Friday.... Maybe if you do a lighter work out not going to failure as Dtlv74 said earlier... But if you do a thorrow job on Monday you won't need to do them again friday imo


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

How many of you can do chins with 0.5 x BW attached?

IMO honest opinion chins are one of the best, if not the best bicep developers without the need for countless isolation. My arms measure in at 16.5" with next to no isolation on this approach.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> I dont mean to sound like a cnut , but would you say 16.5 inch biceps were a good result enough to prove that method is working well ???
> 
> Like i say i dont mean any disrespect but lewts try and keep things in perspective. you are on gear and claiming that its a way to train biceps for good results ???
> 
> ...


Nah it's cool mate, it's constructive 

I've put half inch on in 2-3 weeks, they're visibly getting bigger too, noticing the difference daily 

They're definatly getting bigger since I've adopted this approach last few weeks instead of the standard once a week.

You wait buddy they'll be 20" soon using this approach


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bayman said:


> How many of you can do chins with 0.5 x BW attached?
> 
> IMO honest opinion chins are one of the best, if not the best bicep developers without the need for countless isolation. My arms measure in at 16.5" with next to no isolation on this approach.


Do you mean palms facing in close grip? (people use different terms for different exercises lol)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> I dont mean to sound like a cnut , but would you say 16.5 inch biceps were a good result enough to prove that method is working well ???
> 
> Like i say i dont mean any disrespect but lewts try and keep things in perspective. you are on gear and claiming that its a way to train biceps for good results ???
> 
> ...


my biceps measure 16.5 un directly trained im now directly hitting them so time will answer your question .

however i followed baymans suggestion by doing chin ups and letting biceps be hit as a secondary so having 16.5 inch arms through zero direct work imo is pretty impressive .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Nah it's cool mate, it's constructive
> 
> I've put half inch on in 2-3 weeks, they're visibly getting bigger too, noticing the difference daily
> 
> ...


nice one mate, and thanks for your reply !!!

and great result then matey


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2562424 said:


> I dont mean to sound like a cnut , but would you say 16.5 inch biceps were a good result enough to prove that method is working well ???
> 
> Like i say i dont mean any disrespect but lewts try and keep things in perspective. you are on gear and claiming that its a way to train biceps for good results ???
> 
> ...


The fcuk you trying to say you cnut. Are my biceps not up to scratch in your world.... I don't know who the fcuk you think you are flinty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> my biceps measure 16.5 un directly trained im now directly hitting them so time will answer your question .
> 
> however i followed baymans suggestion by doing chin ups and letting biceps be hit as a secondary so having 16.5 inch arms through zero direct work imo is pretty impressive .


yes mate definitely..

I only ever train arms specifically on there own once a fortnight on a saturday morning ... i really do feel on back and chest days my bi's and tri's really get hit hard ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> The fcuk you trying to say you cnut. Are my biceps not up to scratch in your world.... I don't know who the fcuk you think you are flinty


well not really but i will get over it. we cant all be fcukin swarzkopffs can we lol....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bayman:2562438 said:


> How many of you can do chins with 0.5 x BW attached?
> 
> IMO honest opinion chins are one of the best, if not the best bicep developers without the need for countless isolation. My arms measure in at 16.5" with next to no isolation on this approach.


Yes mate including all my clothes too so that's another kg at least.

I also isolate with about 6 sets per week


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Do you mean palms facing in close grip? (people use different terms for different exercises lol)


Palms facing (supinated grip) with varying grip from close to shoulder width = chins.

Palms facing away (pronated grip) = A pullup.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> Why the sad face you ungreatful cnut
> 
> Nothing wrong with 16.5" gunnage... I feel your pain man don't worry they ain't major but they ain't bad either


I like this *gunnage* LMFAO........If my muscle is sore I dont/cant train it and if it's feeling ok I will, im worried about overtraining so train on instinct quite a bit of the time, flinty is bang on with his thoughts on why would it not be sore if you have trained it hard enough imo


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2562488 said:


> well not really but i will get over it. we cant all be fcukin swarzkopffs can we lol....


That's fine I'll just use my natty biceps and wipe the tears from my eyes


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Lucky233 said:


> Dam I'm doing it all wrong then i do
> 
> Mon- chest
> 
> ...


Chest twice a week and a whole day for arms? LOL.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> That's fine I'll just use my natty biceps and wipe the tears from my eyes


will they reach your eyes mate pmsl !!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I HATE TRAINING BICEPS!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

GShock:2562500 said:


> I like this *gunnage* LMFAO........If my muscle is sore I dont/cant train it and if it's feeling ok I will, im worried about overtraining so train on instinct quite a bit of the time, flinty is bang on with his thoughts on why would it not be sore if you have trained it hard enough imo


How much is hard enough tho mate. If your're feeling sore maybe you've trained it too much


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I HATE TRAINING BICEPS!!!


me too mate thats crampy feeling fcuks me off lol...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bayman:2562507 said:


> Chest twice a week and a whole day for arms? LOL.


Can't see legs in a t shirt


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lucky233 said:


> Think I need to re think my training plan lol I'm disabled and haven't got the use of my legs so hard :/


timing is crucial m8 just plan it so you only directly hit a muscle 72 hours apart , because you cant train legs it actually opens up a whole new path for your training like a yates style hit .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lucky233:2562514 said:


> Think I need to re think my training plan lol I'm disabled and haven't got the use of my legs so hard :/


Mate I didn't see this comment before I posted about not being able to see your legs in a t shirt.

My bad man but well done for training while disabled... In all fairness you should start a journal


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lucky233 said:


> So you think maybe I should just go every other day? Baring in mind I'm on 30mg of dbol a day :/


love it lol

i think you should start a thread giving your stats days able to train and gear usage .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lucky233 said:


> It's ok my man I'm easy goin went to the pub with mates the other night they tipped my chair on it's back in the car park and went in the pub that's what friends are for lol


Lol w4nkers


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2562549 said:


> love it lol
> 
> i think you should start a thread giving your stats days able to train and gear usage .


This

Start a fcukin journal mate would be good to see, and would be inspirational for others without the use of their legs


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you folks will do fcukin anything to get out of squatting !!! :whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breda said:


> This
> 
> Start a fcukin journal mate would be good to see, and would be inspirational for others without the use of their legs


I reckon you would find that about half or even more of the fvckers on here will not have the full use of their legs on SAT Nights - Sun Morning :lol:


----------

